# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Ακόμη ένας στου Παπάγου

## tkonto

Καλησπέρα,

Επιτέλους έχω χρόνο  :: 

Έχω τον #11151 (και τον #11152 αλλά αυτός σε δεύτερη φάση)
Επίσης έχω και αρκετό χώρο για εξοπλισμό.

Διάθεση?

Mernion διαβάζει?

----------


## acoul

Φάνη χτύπα μια πανοραμική από ταράτσα να ανοίξει λίγο η όρεξη !!!

----------


## tkonto

Έχω πλήρες σετ πανοραμικές και σε χ1.0 και σε χ3.0 αλλά δεν ανεβαίνουν στη wind. 
Έχει περιορισμό η φωτό στο μέγεθος που πρέπει να έχει? Εάν ναι ξέρεις το όριο?


Ρώτησα και τους admin αλλά δεν πήρα ακόμη απάντηση (το λέω μήπως το e-mail χάθηκε ανάμεσα στα δεκάδες - ξέρω ότι όλοι τρέχουμε)

BR
TK

----------


## senius

> Έχει περιορισμό η φωτό στο μέγεθος που πρέπει να έχει? Εάν ναι ξέρεις το όριο?
> 
> TK


Μέχρι 1,8 mb ανεβαίνει.

----------


## tkonto

Ανέβασα τις φωτό οι οποίες είναι ένα σπασμένο μωσαικό.
Το "δαχτυλάκι" που θα δείτε, απλά κρύβει τον ήλιο......  ::

----------


## tkonto

Να τι πιάνω με πρόχειρο scan με το PDA μου (από AWMN γιατί πιάνω 46 links)

AWMN-1323
awmn-1356
awmn-442
awmn-7912-AP_BBtest
awmn-3914
awmn-12033
awmn-2628-AP
drinet#72

----------


## tkonto

Και φυσικά μετά από κάθε άλμα, έρχονται οι απορείες.

Τον έστησα τον κόμβο. Stella 21.5 (ξέρω αλλά μην αρχίσουμε τους αφορισμούς αμέσως) WRT54GSv2, OpenWRT 0.9, 2 ημέρες φουλ δουλειά , στεγανά κουτιά, υποδομή για να κάνω γύρω όλο το κτίριο, 6 πιστοποιημένα UTP κλπ κλπ

Θα ακολουθήσουν φωτογραφίες.

Τώρα έχω το πρώτο μου θέμα.

Δίνω iwlist eth1 scan και κάθε φορά γυρνάω την κεραία (κατακόρυφη πόλωση) κατά 1cm. Δύο μόνο κόμβους του δικτύου βρήκα τον 

Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:6B:4D:C5:35
ESSID:"AWMN-1323"
Mode:Master
Channel:3
Quality:0/0 Signal level:-82 dBm Noise level:-89 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:1 Mb/s
Bit Rate:2 Mb/s
Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

και τον 

Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:6B:4D:C5:3B
ESSID:"awmn-1356"
Mode:Master
Channel:3
Quality:0/0 Signal level:-88 dBm Noise level:-89 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:1 Mb/s
Bit Rate:2 Mb/s
Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s


Με το PDA όμως όπως γράφω ποιό πάνω, βρήκα επτά για πλάκα.

Άρα το ερώτημα είναι: Τι πρέπει να ρωτήσω τον εαυτό μου σαν check list για να δω τι έχω κάνει λάθος?

Στον 1323 κλείδωσε μια φορά, πήρε και ΙΡ και μετά τέλος. 

Τσεκάρισα ότι λαμβάνω και εκπέμπω από την κεραία (γιατί είχα και κάτι τέτοια στην αρχή).

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tkonto

Να και μερικές φώτο από το installation

----------


## acoul

καλημέρα Φάνη,

ορεξάτος και με διάθεση σε βλέπω και χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα μια και η περιοχή που βρίσκεσαι χρειάζεται νέο δυναμικό !! Μην ξεχάσεις 3 αντηρίδες σε περίπτωση που σηκώσεις πάνω από 1 μέτρο τον ιστό μια και η βάση από μόνη της δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για τις ριπές αέρα κατά καιρούς.

θα περάσω οπωσδήποτε και καφέ και επιθεώρηση της ταράτσας, το ζήτημα είναι πότε ...  :: 

welcome !

----------


## tkonto

.

----------


## tkonto

Μερικές ακόμη φωτό από τα τελειώματα:[attachment=2:2n5snuvh]awmn-11151-installatio[attachment=0]awmn-11151-installation-121.jpg[/attachment:2n5snuvh]n-100.jpg[/attachment][attachment=3:2n5snuvh]awmn-11151-installation-89.jpg[/attachment:2n5snuvh][attachment=1:2n5snuvh]awmn-11151-installation-113.jpg[/attachment:2n5snuvh][attachment=1:2n5snuvh]awmn-11151-installation-113.jpg[/attachment:2n5snuvh]

----------


## Vigor

Ωραίος...!  ::

----------


## tkonto

Ευχαριστώ.

Θα βγάλω και matterial list και budget για το έργο, καθώς και λεπτομέρειες χρήσιμες προς επανάληψη.

----------


## tkonto

Τελικά λόγω λάθους πολικότητας, άργησα αλλά τα κατάφερα.

Συνδέθηκα στον drinet#72 αλλά έχω ακόμη θεματάκια με την κεραία.

----------


## tkonto

Ψάχνω ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω κάτι.

Πως παίρνω ένα μικρό block από ΙΡ για να στήσω και ΑΡ και διπλό link?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## acoul

θα χρειαστεί να γίνεις κόμβος κορμού και να κάνεις αίτηση στο WiND για C-class με υποδομή στην ταράτσα που να μοιάζει κάπως έτσι:

----------


## tkonto

Μα κάπου διάβασα ότι οι προϋποθέσεις είναι:

1. Τουλάχιστον μια σύνδεση κορμού ή
2. Μια σύνδεση πελάτη ΚΑΙ ένα AP.

Για την υποδομή δεν ανέφερε τίποτα (αν και προφανός είναι λογικό να είναι άψωγη)

----------


## tkonto

Αλλά την απάντηση Άλεξ την έδωσες. Η λέξη που κερδίζει είναι wind....  ::

----------


## JB172

> Μα κάπου διάβασα ότι οι προϋποθέσεις είναι:
> 
> 1. Τουλάχιστον μια σύνδεση κορμού ή
> 2. Μια σύνδεση πελάτη ΚΑΙ ένα AP.
> 
> Για την υποδομή δεν ανέφερε τίποτα (αν και προφανός είναι λογικό να είναι άψωγη)


Δες και εδώ: viewtopic.php?f=48&t=13584
για κάποιους ορισμούς και προϋποθέσεις.

H αίτηση για απόδοση c-class σε έναν κόμβο Ax/Bx γίνεται από το wind, από την σελίδα του εκάστοτε κόμβου.
(Προφανώς το ανακάλυψες  :: )

----------


## tkonto

Και έχω και ένα θέμα,

Ξαφνικά γύρισα από τις διακοπές και βρήκα κάτω το λινκ, με SNR=1  ::  

S=-90dBm, N=-90dBm


Καμιά ιδέα?

Αύριο έχει ταράτσα....  ::

----------


## tkonto

χμμμ

η κεραία είχε γίνει αφοδευτίριο περιστεριών......


τι κάνουμε για αυτά τα ζητήματα?

----------


## acoul

κρεμάμε CD ...

----------


## sv1bjr

> κρεμάμε CD ...


Και μάλιστα άγραφα, διότι αν "τα έχουμε γραμμένα", τα περιστέρια......προσβάλλονται και τα κάνουν χειρότερα.  ::

----------


## vector

εχει διαπιστωθει οτι οι κουτσουλιες χαλανε τα λινκ?

----------


## NetTraptor

όχι αλλά διαπιστωμένα ξέρουν που τις αμολάνε...  ::

----------


## tkonto

Να ρωτήσω το εξής.

Καταρχήν ναι ξέρω τις απαντήσεις περί ηλεκτρονικών & radio του Linksys αλλά μην μου πείτε αβίαστα ότι αυτή είναι η αιτία για το θέμα που θα εκθέσω.

Έχω ένα linksys WRT54Gv2 με openWRT 0.9, και μια κεραία grid 24dBi.

Προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ λοιπόν σε ένα access point που έχο κοντά μου.

Συμβαίνει το εξής παράδοξο.

Όταν έχω Rx/Tx στην κεραία, τότε το SNR είναι κοντά στο 2 με 5 με πολύ ζώρι
Σε αυτό το σενάριο και με ισχύ στο ράδιο στα 10mW έχω 0% packet loss και σταθερά ping 2.7/8.0/125.0 ms.

Όταν έχω Tx στην εξωτερική grid αλλά γυρίσω το Rx στην εσωτερική ασύνδετη (δηλαδή σε αυτήν που είναι μέσα στο κουτί), τότε το SNR πάει στα 12+!
Σε αυτό όμως το σενάριο, τα ping delays παίζουν μέχρι και 26000ms (καλά διαβάσαται 26 δευτερόλεπτα) το δε packet loss 10% +

Και ερωτώ. Τι στην ευχή αλλάζει (πέρα από την κατευθυντικότητα) όταν γυρνάω το Rx στην άλλη κεραία (ας την πούμε εσωτερική).

Μήπως είναι γενικό θέμα με τους driver της κάρτας ή του firmware?

Μήπως είναι θέμα το ότι όπως φεύγει η δέσμη, 1.5 μέτρα κάτω από το feeder και 25 εκατοστά αριστερά, είναι το στεγανό πλαστικό αθωράκιστο κουτί με το WRT?

Θα ήθελα τις ιδέες σας.

Αυτό που μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση είναι και το scan. Με Rx/Tx στην grid και σε οριζόντια πόλωση το scan βγάζει μόνο ένα access point. Στην κατακόρυφη δεν βγάζει τίποτα. Όταν όμως έχω Rx στην εσωτερική κεραία, πιάνω 4-6.
Ευχαριστώ

ΥΓ: Στην αρχή του ποστ μπορείται να δείτε και φωτό για να πάρετε μια ιδεά του κόμβου. Το αριστερό κουτί (πίσω από το πιάτο) είναι αυτό που έχει μέσα στο WRT. Η Stella δεν υπάρχει πλέον.

----------


## acoul

μάλλον πρέπει να κάνεις την ερώτηση στο openwrt forum. απλά να ξέρεις ότι εκεί τις απαντήσεις τις δίνουν οι ίδιοι που κάνουν τις ερωτήσεις  ::

----------


## tkonto

ο κόμβος πάει για αναβάθμιση.

Αγοράστηκε ιστός 2.5μέτρα και έγινε έναρξη σιδηρουργικών εργασιών  :: 

Και νομίζω (μου το λέει η κοιλιά μου... στα χόμπι μου περιλαμβάνεται και η "ομφαλοσκοπία"  ::  ) ότι αυτό θα λύσει και το θέμα με το ασταθές SNR (ζώνες Φρενελ τις λένε....)

----------


## tkonto

Το καλό SNR θέλει τον driver του.

Το θέμα με το ασθενικό (1-3) SNR το έλυσα ανεβαίνοντας από whiterussian σε kamikaze 7.09

To SNR εκτοξεύτηκε στα 24

Είπα και εγώ, τόσο άσχετος έγεινα με τα ηλεκτρονικά? 

Εντάξει μεγάλωσα αλλά δεν γέρασα κιόλας  ::  

Σήμερα γίνονται προσαργμογές στον ιστό... το άλλο ΣΚ θα κοληθεί στη θέση του και άντε να παλέψουμε για το Α λινκ σουβλάκι 11,2χμ  ::

----------


## tkonto

καιρό είχα να ασχοληθώ με τον κόμβο.

Και ο καιρός με ανάγκασε να ασχοληθώ δυνατά και άμεσα.

Άλλαξα τον ιστό με βαρέος τύπου σωλήνα, πέρασα επίτονους, και αλλάζοντας την πόλωση σε κατακόρυφη, έκανα νέο scan για να κλειδώσω τελικά πολύ εύκολα στον #14534 με SNR 30+

Οι δοκιμές με ping έδειξαν πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Στα 110000 πακέτα τα στατιστικά ήταν round-trip min/avg/max = 1.4/8.5/762.2 ms.

Θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ και στον #1323 (elleana) με SNR 50+ αλλά στην ευθεία στο διπλανό οικόπεδο σηκώνουν 5όροφο και περιμένω να δω που θα φτάσει το ύψος του. Μην χρησιμοποιήσω την σύνδεση για 5 μήνες και μετά τέλος  :: 

Επισυνάπτω μερικές φωτογραφίες των νέων έργων.

Άντε και Α link.

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα, καλή χρονιά και χιλιόχρονος για την ονομαστική σου εορτή χθες Φάνη!

μερικές σκέψεις:

1). τα συγκεκριμένα Μ στήριξης λόγο της μεγάλης απόστασης που έχουν από τον τοίχο έχουν συνήθως ένα τρίτο σημείο στήριξης κάθετα για σταθερότητα. έτσι όπως τα βλέπω στην φωτογραφία δεν προσφέρουν την βέλτιστη στήριξη αν και η μοναδική grid που φέρει προς στιγμή ο ιστός δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα.
2). κάτω από την ιστό βάλε μια πλάκα ή χοντρό λάστιχο να πατάει για να μη σπάσει το κεραμίδι από πιθανούς κραδασμούς.
3). τα επίτονα για να έχουν νόημα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστο τρία σε απόσταση περίπου 120 μοίρες το ένα από το άλλο.
4). καλύτερη λύση είναι δυο σταθερά επίτονα σε απόσταση 90-120 μοίρες μεταξύ τους να πιάνουν στα 2/3 και σε 30 μοίρες στον ιστό - βλέπε σχετική φωτογραφία πιο πάνω.

----------


## tkonto

> Καλημέρα, καλή χρονιά και χιλιόχρονος για την ονομαστική σου εορτή χθες Φάνη!
> 
> μερικές σκέψεις:
> 
> 1). τα συγκεκριμένα Μ στήριξης λόγο της μεγάλης απόστασης που έχουν από τον τοίχο έχουν συνήθως ένα τρίτο σημείο στήριξης κάθετα για σταθερότητα. έτσι όπως τα βλέπω στην φωτογραφία δεν προσφέρουν την βέλτιστη στήριξη αν και η μοναδική grid που φέρει προς στιγμή ο ιστός δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα.
> 2). κάτω από την ιστό βάλε μια πλάκα ή χοντρό λάστιχο να πατάει για να μη σπάσει το κεραμίδι από πιθανούς κραδασμούς.
> 3). τα επίτονα για να έχουν νόημα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστο τρία σε απόσταση περίπου 120 μοίρες το ένα από το άλλο.
> 4). καλύτερη λύση είναι δυο σταθερά επίτονα σε απόσταση 90-120 μοίρες μεταξύ τους να πιάνουν στα 2/3 και σε 30 μοίρες στον ιστό - βλέπε σχετική φωτογραφία πιο πάνω.



2. Το σκέφτηκα αλλά προτιμούσα να τελειώσα τα επίτονα, και να φύγω από τον Βόρειο Πόλο παρά να το βάλω και να μην μπορώ να κατέβω (αν και με χοντρά ρούχα και σκούφο, εκεί πάνω ΦΥΣΑΕΙ και όταν χιονίζει άστα να πάνε)

1 & 3. Έχεις δίκιο και το γνωρίζω. Θα σκεφτώ όμως εάν θα τα βάλω γιατί κατά τον ένα άξονα δεν υπάρχει κίνηση. Υπάρχει κίνηση μόνο στο επίπεδο των επιτόνων. Επι τούτου τα έβαλα όπως τα έβαλα. Για να φρενάρω την ταλάντωση στο ένα επίπεδο που υπάρχει.

4. Για την συγκεκριμένη δομή ίσως είναι overkill.

Πάντως τα tips είναι όλα under consideration... PDCA το λένε (Plan Do Check Act)

----------


## tkonto

To σλόγκαν "μετά το ΠΟΠ δεν έχει ΣΤΟΠ" πρέπει να το έβγαλε ή επιστήμονας, ή ερευνητής ή ΑΜΔήτης.

Αναβαθμίσεων συνέχεια.

Μιας και θα βάλω και ένα ΑΡ και δεύτερο link (και αργότερα και μετεωρολογικό σταθμό - βρήκα έναν πολύ καλό στον οποίο προσθέτεις modules στην σειρά και θέλει μόνο ένα καλώδιο για να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο), άλλαξα λίγο την δομή στον ιστό. Αναγκαστικά βέβαια πλέον, απαιτήθηκε και τρίτο επίτονο.

Πλέον ο ιστός είναι ως στην φωτογραφία.

----------


## tkonto

Έχω δει αρκετούς συναδέλφους εδώ, οι οποίοι απλά έχουν δύο client links σε κάποια ΑΡ (πελάτες σε διαφορετικά ΑΡ).

Routing πως κάνουν σε αυτή την περίπτωση????

Multihope BGP με κάποιον άλλο κόμβο, static entries σε κάποιον άλλο κόμβο (πιθανόν στον κόμβο του ΑΡ κάθε σύνδεσης) και redestribute στο BGP, ή απλά έχουν την μία σύνδεση backup της άλλης;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tripkaos

η μια κεραια πρεπει να ειναι στελλα που ειναι gtpk  ::  οποτε μπορεσεις αλλαξε την!δεν εβαζες καλητερα μια ομνι λιγοτερο θορυβο θα ειχε  ::

----------


## tkonto

Βασικά δεν είχε έννοια να μου πιάνει χώρο η ΣΤΕΛΛΑ και απλά την κρέμασα...  :: 

Ασύνδετη είναι

Omni έβαλα μια D-Link 8dBi

Το μόνο που λειτουργεί τώρα είναι το link μέσω grid με τον Λουκά.

Όλα τα άλλα θα δω πως που και πότε.

----------

